# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  So poison dart frogs are cool because of their wide diversity of colors... but you all say I have to stick to a single kind?

## FartDrogs

Is this mostly because of hobby purists who don't want mixed species breeding, or is there really that much concern for the individual frogs being mixed?  I'm just wondering because sometimes I find that the internet crowd can be a little overzealous when it comes to these types of things.

Just trying to understand why I can't mix, as I was pretty disappointed to find this out.

EDIT:  Some quick reading shows I did not realize what I can of worms I was opening up here.  Should probably just let this thread die.

----------


## Lynn

Hi 
OK ........so.......... say you mix.
Say they breed?
Are you comfortable culling the eggs....because no one will want the offspring  :Frown: 

I have seen a stunning mixed tank  :Wink:  "without"  apparent issues.
A group of ( I believe 4) P terribilis w/ R thumbnails ( However, I can't recall which species, sorry)

The Terribilis ( Golden Poison Dart Frog) is endemic to the Pacific coast of Colombia
The Ranitomeya is endemic to Peru. I wouldn't call this a shared area!
Colombia overlaps inland w Peru, but Ecuador separates Peru and Columbia on the cost.
( I believe --- w/out looking at the map) 

Yes.... it's _disappointing_. I'm afraid _you're on you own_  :Frown: 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

Can I mix poison dart frogs? - Josh's Frogs How-To Guides for Reptiles & Amphibians

----------


## FartDrogs

Don't breeders cull eggs all the time?  I'm not against it.

I have fish together from North America, the Amazon, Indonesia, etc.  Simply being from different areas is not necessarily an argument for species not being kept together.

----------


## Lynn

Well worth reading 
Says it all  :Smile: 

http://www.frogforum.net/beginner-di...ivarium-2.html

My 2 cents:
I keep 10 dart frogs species.
At the moment I am caring for >40  froglets and numerous tadpoles; last count 48 ?
NO culling - ever. If I want them to rest ~~~ I separate them. 
No....... breeders do not commonly cull eggs.
Personally , I have never had a conversation w/ an individual that breeds having admitted to this.
We all know what happens when you put 2 frogs of the opposite sex together  :Wink: 
IMO, one should take the responsibility to be ready for it. 

Nine years ago , when I started, the first thing I wanted to do was to put them together.
Nine years later, I have not done it. After a while we ALL gain the respect for all the reasons 
this is frowned upon.

If you are planning to do this .......you will need a HUGE enclosure and lots of experience to mix species.
Experience ~~~ meaning having the experience with each particular species your planning to keep together.
Particular species~~~ meaning having logged hours of observing their behavior - housed alone. 

 :Butterfly:

----------

